# no dash lights or gauges working only speedo



## detb13 (Dec 14, 2011)

i just bought a 92 sentra ser with a sr20det. the problem is the dash lights and gauges dont work. Th headlight speedo and taillights all work including the stereo which the previos owner installed.also the clock works until u turn the lights on and it goes out,any help would be appreciated.also the battery is drainig in about 2 days. replaced alternator today hopefullu fixes that but thought it might help.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The speedometer on a 92 should still be cable driven. The rest of the cluster is electrical. Start with the fuse that powers the gauges and dash lights. The clock is likely on its own fuse since its a constant hot, rather than ignition powered.


----------



## detb13 (Dec 14, 2011)

also today i noticed that the tailights work but when brake is pushed the driverside brakelight goes out and only passenger side is lit up. i have read that the dash lights and brakelights are connected somehow was wondering if this could somehoe be part of the problem too.also looked at the dimmer switch and it seemed as if the wheel turned very easily like its not in contact with anything


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Sounds like somebody used the "constant" to wire in the power
for the stereo. If so, this could be a bitch.
You may have to unhook all the wires for the stereo, and then
return them to their original connection.

The combo switch on the steering column could also be the problem.
If the contact are worn inside,lights can go out.


----------



## Lukyi89 (Mar 4, 2011)

detb13 said:


> also today i noticed that the tailights work but when brake is pushed the driverside brakelight goes out and only passenger side is lit up. i have read that the dash lights and brakelights are connected somehow was wondering if this could somehoe be part of the problem too.also looked at the dimmer switch and it seemed as if the wheel turned very easily like its not in contact with anything


my dimmer does the same. and my clock light turns off when the i flip on the headlights. my dash lights wont come on, since i bought the car. also, my temp and gas gauges went wacky, going up and down, along with a clicking noise. then my motor died.and i was stranded.


----------

